# Newbie Canadian migrant



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Me and my wife are planning for immigration, we both are in IT field. Canada and Australia are the two destinations that we have in mind. I have done some research (in high level) online on both destinations, but I would appreciate if veretans here can guide and throw more light. As which destination is better in terms of IT oppertunities, good place to live, simplified visa / PR process and timelines.

I have approx 8 years of experience while my wife has approx 4 years experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Me and my wife are planning for immigration, we both are in IT field. Canada and Australia are the two destinations that we have in mind. I have done some research (in high level) online on both destinations, but I would appreciate if veretans here can guide and throw more light. As which destination is better in terms of IT oppertunities, good place to live, simplified visa / PR process and timelines.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am no expert on this matter but since nobody has answered yet, I will do it.

My wife and I are in the IT field as well and we considered both CAN and AUS. We are moving to Canada.

I have expat friends in both countries and they love life in Toronto and Melbourne. *It's all up to what you want from life.*

You appear to have great experience in the field so both places will offer you opportunities.

Both countries are immigrant friendly so I guess that won't be an issue.

As for the visa processes I guess you would be looking at the same timeframes, UNLESS you are on the list of 38 in Canada. That would get your visa sorted quickly. 

I suggest you talk to your wife (as it is a decision of both) and see what her expectations are as for living abroad. Can you handle hard and long winters? Can you handle the distance to your home country? Do you prefer beaches or mountains? There is just loads to think about... 

There are many expat blogs on the net in which you can get a feeling on how life is treating them... it might be worth looking. 

It's also worth looking at the "sticky posts" on this forum from both countries so you can see cost of living, places to live, food, school system, tax system, etc. A wealth of info.

I wish you the best of luck on your decision.

Cheers


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Scarlack for explaining. 

I agree with you, as both places are migrant friendly and at the end it depends on what you want from life.. I would highly appreciate if some could guide me thought the application process, my profession 0213: Computer and Information Systems Managers is in the list of 38 professions for canadian immigration. 

Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I was going through a previous post discussing Canadian IT companies spending:


> "As far as technology ( in any field , IT or non-IT) is concerned, both canada & USA are far ahead of OZ. As far as pure IT penitration, USA & Canadian industries are more IT savvy then OZ companies."


 Which scares me a bit for oz. My skills are on Australian MODL (CSL) as well as 38 canadian skill list . 

Do I have to get my skills accessed by any computer society before applying for Canadian immigration? What are the steps and any rough estimation on timelines?

Many Thanks,


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mr.india said:


> I was going through a previous post discussing Canadian IT companies spending: Which scares me a bit for oz. My skills are on Australian MODL (CSL) as well as 38 canadian skill list .
> 
> Do I have to get my skills accessed by any computer society before applying for Canadian immigration? What are the steps and any rough estimation on timelines?
> 
> Many Thanks,


Hello,

I know companies that consider AUS as emerging market. That certainly does give you a lot of opportunities if you look on the positive side. I wouldn't be too worried about it since you are experienced and will be able to get paid decently and secure a job. There are various online career/job offering sites in both AUS and CAN. You might want to google a couple and see if there are opportunities out there.

I am aware that you need to get your skills assessed for the AUS immigration process. I don't know about Canada though. 

You'll find info on various immigrations procedures to CAN on Welcome Page | Page d'accueil.

Cheers


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks again..

I agree with you to look in the positive side, you mentioned in your first post, that you and your wife looked into the possibility of migrating to Oz or Canada and finally decided to moove to Canada, was there any other reason for the decision then you prefer mountains over beaches or something else.

I'll do some google before we decide on the destination. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Thanks again..
> 
> I agree with you to look in the positive side, you mentioned in your first post, that you and your wife looked into the possibility of migrating to Oz or Canada and finally decided to moove to Canada, was there any other reason for the decision then you prefer mountains over beaches or something else.
> 
> ...


We think both are great countries to live but AUS is a bit too far from our families in Brazil. We would like to have the option of seeing the family once a year and that wouldn't be feasible in AUS. 

We have been to Canada before and we really liked it. I suggest you go on a reccie if you are still doubtful after getting info on the net...

I am sure someone else will come and reply to you as well. They may even get you a better insight of the Canadian life.

You can also post the same questions on the AUS forum 

Cheers


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I am on the same boat as Mr. India is on, its very difficult to decide where to ahead, this is really a daunting task, i myself qualify for Aus CSL and 38 occupations in Canada, but still undecided where to go, this is right it depend on your preferences about life, values, culture of the new country, like me I am grown up under 50 C temperature in middle east, it is horrible for me to imagine myself to live in -40 C in Canada, but in Aus life is looks to be very idle, the recent news of racism creates a havoc among the indo pak migrants, where as in Canada it looks to be very friendly not a arrogant Aus style. But job crisis in Canada for immigrants are very severe, even u r champ in your field, one must be ready to do the odd job in the first couple of months, they ask Canadian experience and Canadian style English. Also salaries structure in comparison with Aust is quit low specially in IT field, plus the taxes ratio is much higher in Canada, so these all joblessness, low wages, high taxes now emerging a new gangster state specially new Canadian youth is drug addict, very special in Vancouver region, crimes are very high, though high in Oz as well but still manageable, medical system is too overburden that u cant get the doc appointment before a week in Canada.

It is all what i get from the net, neither i been Canada or Aus, i been in middle east and now in Pakistan, but definitely wants to go away from this system as u all know why?

There is always pros and cons for every aspect of decision, but really i couldn't find a single link where one really give the best out of these 2 friendly immigrant countries.

One must look the NotCanada.com | The Truth About Immigration To Canada for further ills in Canadian society, i was trying to find the same for Aus but unable.

I will be very grateful if some one can give more insight on this topic" Aus or Canada" 

In regard of Canada can some one give me the current time frame for the Federal Skill Program under 38 professions for Pakistanies, i heard it is completed within 1 year, where as Provincial program is much faster than Federal but job offer compulsion is there and to stick to that region for 2 years from where one has applied for PNP, so PNP is faster or Federal. But i am more intersted in Federal route.

Thanks! :juggle:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Jovi for sharing your thoughts here with us. I agree with your thoughts therefore, I am little inclined towards Australia at the moment. I have applied for ACS for my skill assessment, however, if need be, can also apply for Canada ( if I am convinced) thus wanted to know the process of Canadian immigration.

The whole point of immigrating is to better ourlives not to worsen by struggling for the job or getting descriminated or getting second class treatment by raciest group, If that is the case, we will continue with our jobs which we already have in our hands for quite number of years until everything gets alright. This does not mean, i am risk averse or afraid to move to Australia but the information we have gathered here is just second hand collected thought others experience and discussed over internet (which may or may not be true.) I think may be I'll make a trip to Australia or canada before I decide to immigrate to that country. 

Jovi, do you have any idea of timeline required for canadian immigration if your job is in 38 skill list without job offer, and is the application straight forward or required help of agent?

Best regards,


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr. India,

Two days before i met an agent "Lalani Associates" in Karachi, they are very well reputed to Canada Immigration process, the time line they have given me is of 1-1.5 years approx for federal without job offer program, what the issues is the back log currently in Islamabad office, where as in Moscow it is near about 8 months, one of my friend has applied in 2007 and he is still awaiting, but the agent said under new short listed program the process is get expedited. This delay process is one of major reason that many people switch to Aus. I think hire an agent is very important, either for Aus or Canada, though on all official websites it is not recommended, but the process is so hectic doing oneself without error is really a miracle unless one is self involve in consultancy. It is up to u all docs are available on Immi.gov.au or cic.gc.ca websites, go ur self or chose someone for u, also what i found that consultant charges in Canada are very much from 2500 to 6000 Canadian dollars, choice is yours. but i will recommend to chose an agent who is a member of both CSIC and CAPIC. This will help u to refine your research, as they are few to have both memberships.

I do agree with your saying that one wants to do immigration is to change the current life but not at the cost of humiliation by others, this is what made me very afraid of Aus, and also i am very much confused about the upcoming MODL in October'09. What if they kick out my IT Security profession from it, then suddenly i will be put back in the long awaiting queue. This is very frustrating in Aus policy, they keeps on changing their policies rapidly, i do myself very much keen to apply for Aus, but now looking to switch to Canada, also as i am CISCO professional North America has much more opportunity for me than Aus.

Yesterday i found an very informative link, this might be interested for u, Australia or Canada? : British Expat Discussion Forum

Canada versus Australia : British Expat Wiki

i found it very informative. Keep in touch and share your thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Jovi, but both the links are not working.. please post again.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr. India, opps!  amazed why its not working , so try this.

expatforum dot com slash forum , and under the canadian discussion find aus vs canada.

hope this works and u will find valuable info, by the way do u have got any update of upcoming revised modl in oct, in context of it profession, i would like to aply for acs but afraid if this profession is removed?

what is your status of acs?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks man..

Regarding my ACS, i Sent them a e-mail yesterday, they replied that my CO is on leave, should be finalized next week when she returns. I am not sure how new modl is gonna work, as if in acs assessment they will write weather you have skills to be nominated for MODL CSL or not.. Once it is there.. you would be able to claim those points.. Correct me if I am wrong.

Regards,


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

yes Mr. India, u r right, acs must confirm the skill in their assessment.

I am gona post a question in Aus form, as this is not relevent to ask on this forum, hope u will give some opinion, it is about acs assessment.

Thx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am on the same boat as Mr. India is on, its very difficult to decide where to ahead, this is really a daunting task, i myself qualify for Aus CSL and 38 occupations in Canada, but still undecided where to go, this is right it depend on your preferences about life, values, culture of the new country, like me I am grown up under 50 C temperature in middle east, it is horrible for me to imagine myself to live in -40 C in Canada, but in Aus life is looks to be very idle, the recent news of racism creates a havoc among the indo pak migrants, where as in Canada it looks to be very friendly not a arrogant Aus style. But job crisis in Canada for immigrants are very severe, even u r champ in your field, one must be ready to do the odd job in the first couple of months, they ask Canadian experience and Canadian style English. Also salaries structure in comparison with Aust is quit low specially in IT field, plus the taxes ratio is much higher in Canada, so these all joblessness, low wages, high taxes now emerging a new gangster state specially new Canadian youth is drug addict, very special in Vancouver region, crimes are very high, though high in Oz as well but still manageable, medical system is too overburden that u cant get the doc appointment before a week in Canada.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I might sound blunt but I hope you don't get offended.

You both appear not to have read the OFFICIAL website about immigration rules and process for Canada. Yes, it's large, but you have to read it. There is no such a thing as "Canada will arrange you employment, Canada will knock on your door set you up, etc". 

I refused to watch the notcanada dot com video. Why?

Because when you move to CAN, AUS, UK, the USA, etc to find a job you are a RISK and that's why they ask for local experience. 

The guy I know in Sydney drove a taxi until he found a great IT job in a multinational, so don't think AUS is going to treat you much better than CAN.

As you may know, leaving your country is hard. If you want a good job you have to be prepared for it and sometimes accept temporary conditions that you did not plan for. But if you work hard, these conditions will only be temporary.

Remember: you need to work hard in your country do get a good job and good pay. Why would you think it would be easier elsewhere being a foreigner and representing a risk (AND sometimes not 100% fluent in the local language).

Hope you take no offense and I wish you the best of luck on your decisions.

Cheers


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hello,
> 
> I might sound blunt but I hope you don't get offended.
> 
> ...


Hi,

These are very nice thoughts u have shared, i know that neither Canada or Aus or even any other country else on our beloved planet earth can be more beautiful and living comfortable than our native one, but this is dilemma for any expatriate to leave his country for a better life, to totally a Alien planet  for him, and most countable is language, i believe this website is amenity for any intended expatriate, now the thing is that Mr. India wants to go Canada and he needs info about it but none of any Moderator on this forum helps him, very pathetic, if i compare to other forums like Australia forum, do post the thread and quickly u will got the reply, here me and Mr. India still are wandering but none has bother to tell us the procedure, timeline or any info relevant to Mr. India questions, even these are posted earlier, we couldn't find the info that’s why we are here.

And u yourself belong to Portugal, so what u know about Canada or Aus, if have any info do share with us,:clap2: The point is that Canadian gov. is running the business, every principal applicant has to bring the 10,000 Canadian dollar in Canada, by statistics nearly 250,000 expact. go to Canada yearly, so simple math’s 250,000 * 10,000 = 2.5 Billion dollar annually just by this, second major issue with expact. is of recognitions of education they acquired in their country, if i have 14 years education, Canada say no 14 -2 = 12, now complete 2 years here, mostly cases, they need white color professions Managerial positions, as these highly sophisticated future taxi drivers or pizza delivery boys will be less involves in any criminal activity, look at Vancouver area, don’t u read out the scary stories of these drug mafia and gangs over there, why these information is not shared on this forum, why u all reluctant to accept the reality of Canadian society by saying i will not read the website, no to go to Canada dot com, come on man this is world of technology, i am not bias against Canada but neither i am saying Aus is heaven, racism is there, jobs are also not easily available but still better probability to get one self survived over their. 

So buddy cheer up and any one on this forum can let us give valuable info about IT profession scope, the immigration time taken, and other valuable info will be highly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are very nice thoughts u have shared, i know that neither Canada or Aus or even any other country else on our beloved planet earth can be more beautiful and living comfortable than our native one, but this is dilemma for any expatriate to leave his country for a better life, to totally a Alien planet  for him, and most countable is language, i believe this website is amenity for any intended expatriate, now the thing is that Mr. India wants to go Canada and he needs info about it but none of any Moderator on this forum helps him, very pathetic, if i compare to other forums like Australia forum, do post the thread and quickly u will got the reply, here me and Mr. India still are wandering but none has bother to tell us the procedure, timeline or any info relevant to Mr. India questions, even these are posted earlier, we couldn't find the info that’s why we are here.
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

I guess we have distinct points of view and I respect yours. As you said this is a world of technology and there is loads of info out on the web. You just have dedicate a lot of your time to it.

I think if you go through the history of the forum threads you will be able to find info, so don't blame the mod for not replying... these people also go sick, take vacation, etc.

I undertand Mr India needs info and that's why I asked if you both if you had read the official immigration site. Have you gone to Welcome Page | Page d'accueil ? In fact, every info you need to go through the immigration process is there (such as police check, health checks, language requirements, etc).

I don't belong to Portugal. I am an expat in Spain and I am going to Canada in Dec 200909/Jan 2010. So, I have done a lot of reading and I read the Canadian newspapers online nearly everyday, I read blogs of people from my country to check how they are carrying on, etc. And yes, I know there are issues in the big Canadian cities but to me they are far less than most European countries. I won't even compare them to Brazil...

I will ask you a few questions.

Do you know what the % of the Canadian population are immigrants? Do you think they all deliver pizzas or drive taxi cabs?

I have over 16 years of education. However, the education systems over this planet vary a lot and I believe that's why they ask you for a minimum Canadian education. BTW, I have a mate in Toronto who has got a job and didn't have to prove any Canadian education. That's the rule. And if you want to go, you have to adjust to it and not the other way around.

I don't know if you have seen these but they are all websites for job vacancies. There are loads of IT job info on these websites

1. www dot workopolis dot com --> this one even has average salary per province and will draw up a profile on how much your average salary should be according to your position.
2. www dot monster dot com 
3. craigslist dot ca

My wife's process took 1.5 years (she did the Quebec process in 2007/2008).

I believe that at the moment Canada's Federal process is only accepting people who hold IT manager positions. But then, again, you will find accurate info on the official CIC site.

I wish you the best of luck on your decisions.

Cheers


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Me and my wife are planning for immigration, we both are in IT field. Canada and Australia are the two destinations that we have in mind. I have done some research (in high level) online on both destinations, but I would appreciate if veretans here can guide and throw more light. As which destination is better in terms of IT oppertunities, good place to live, simplified visa / PR process and timelines.
> 
> ...


You may find this website useful.

http://ontario-cio.com/TIPS-_FOR-NEWCOMERS-TO-CANADA_PDF.pdf


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Thx buddy, ofcourse i have given my lot of time to gather these info but still not satisfied, the more u get more u want, so CIC is a good site same as IMMI.gov.au, the issue is that the info is there is not in detail, it is very brief, i want to have more insight, for example CIC said the average time taken for 30% cases to finalize is 6 months from Islamabad but some of cases are decided in more than 2 years under this new policy for skilled worker cat, this is very vague statement, i dont want maths, i want the facts, as u have told about your spouse, but i think Qubec process is exceptional, on some where i read Qubec is another country in Canada not a province, and u r also right that some one luckily got the good jobs but the fact is that they asked Canadian style english and canadian work experience in most cases, atleast this thing is not applicable in Aus case, where my Bs degree will be Bs not Collage diploma. What i found for IT though jobs are there but mostly in Software / programming side, very less room for Networking person.

any how i hope any senior can give the answers exactly to the question asked.

all the best in your endeavors!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Mr.India

Have u considered the weather? I too was thinking of Canada but after speaking to about a dozen people i gave up. It is still an option for me but only if AU doesnt work. The winter there is a killer and according to a cousin who migrated 3-4 yrs back, in ontario right now, the first 2-3 years are crazy, uget depressed because of the weather, the winter almost kills you, no matter how much you cover urself, u will barely make it.

everyone gets a job, everyone manages earning his daily bread, and i am not trying to put u against the place, its just the reality tht i am stating which every asian should consider. it isnt easy living in -40 temp if u have nvr experienced it.

the procedure is simple, u give them your papers, pay the fee. u are in a que for about 6-10 months, once ur turn comes, they check ur file, ask u for additional docs like PCC, meds etc if u fall in the category, if u dont, they pay u back and move on. when i say the pay u back would be if u r no more in the list, this is my understanding, i started reading about CAN but gave up as soon as i realised its not for me. so i might be wrong but broadly this is what i understand it is like. it takes about 12-14 months for the entire processing for the 38 skills in the list


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks scharlack and Anj1976,

I was looking for information for Canadian immigration as a contingency plan and I think both of you have answered my question. 

Scharlack, as you said to discuss this matter with my wife to choose for a destination, I think my wife is little worried on Canadian Weather as Anj1976 also highlighted. 

As I spoke to my wife she reminded me that our requirement from immigration is different, it is not a very good job or money as we both have it here, but we want to immigrate with decent life so that we both can have australian / canadian passport and can give a good education / life for our kids (when we plan to have one).

I think I am spending a lot of time online and more I read more I get confused. I am going to wait for my ACS result and stick with Australia and if doesnot work out will think of Canada. 

Thanks everyone..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

scharlack said:


> You may find this website useful.
> 
> http://ontario-cio.com/TIPS-_FOR-NEWCOMERS-TO-CANADA_PDF.pdf



Thanks, this document was very informative, I was searching for something like this .... thanks again..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Mr.India
> 
> Have u considered the weather? I too was thinking of Canada but after speaking to about a dozen people i gave up. It is still an option for me but only if AU doesnt work. The winter there is a killer and according to a cousin who migrated 3-4 yrs back, in ontario right now, the first 2-3 years are crazy, uget depressed because of the weather, the winter almost kills you, no matter how much you cover urself, u will barely make it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Anj1976, for detailed information, At this time, agreed with my wife to concentrate on australia and for any reason it doesnot workout, then we will think about canada or someother destination. 

Many Thanks and Best Regards,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes we too were looking at Canada and Australia at the same time but AU is our first option and Canada follows. somehow the only place which we feel is close to favorable weathr conditions is Vancouver in Canada which is very expensive and wet and the crime rate is very high. I am running from terror and crime here, wouldn't want to go to another place where I am nervous everytime i go out.

Don't be confused, every thing has its pros and cons. weigh both but most important is weather conditions which one should be able to manage well. I know a lot of people who are form India and adjusted very well in Canada but I know about myself and my husband, we both get depressed if we dont see the sun for a few days during winters. Delhi winters are great, never goes beyond 3*C but delhi summers are a killer. they suck u dry 

reading always helps, keep on reading, who knows when the info comes handy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why don tu apply for both, if u can manage the fee. well, it isnt much for CAN so no harm, once u get it u can decide which place u want to go to. Its about 45K INR for u and ur wife.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> why don tu apply for both, if u can manage the fee. well, it isnt much for CAN so no harm, once u get it u can decide which place u want to go to. Its about 45K INR for u and ur wife.


Anj 1976, That was the idea of comming to Canadian forum to acquire more information and my wife could apply for canada. but my wife is freeked out even while duscussing about it. 

You seem to have your friends and family in canada and australia which is good, while we don't know anyone in either Australia or Canada, I had a friend who immigrated to canada last year and he got his job soon after reaching there (In IT), but his process took little more than two years. 

Somethimes I get worried reading stuffs here and there, but again all those are second hand information.... I am Die Hard optimist and I believe wherever we go, I think we can manage..

BTW: Delhi was a nice example, Summers are extreme hot and winters extreme cold.. most of the time I was on night shift, imagine going to wok at 2AM in Delhi cold.. I have survived and hopefully will.. Canada or Australia, both are good..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm sounds so much like my husband 

well, i come form a joint family, we were about 40 ppl under one roof, and i have this problem of finding who is where and am very social, so keep in touch with people and also have this problem of not keeping things to myself, so everyone around me knows i will be going to AU, dunno when but yes, everyone knows which in a way is good, they keep telling me, oh tht person too is in AU and can help, blah blah.. But yes husbands friends are all over the world, and mine too.. and as i said i am a very social person, so yes the networking has worked for me. if u dig ur past, trust me, u too will find a lot of ppl.

dont worry, things happen for good and one thing leads to the other always. just take things one at a time. read as much as u can.

i can imagine going to work at 2am, my husband before we got married was in night shift as well so he used to wake me up when he was about to sleep .

my husband says more thn ur experience, its u who shud know how to sell urself when u r attending an interview.. so if u r confident, u will make it.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr. India & Anj1976,

U both have made a very sensible decision by not choosing the Canada, just apart the weather, their are other ills with Canada, but u both are neglecting the real problem lies in Canada, Canada can't provide something which she doesn't have. If you have any doubt here then please be on the real world. I don't know about others, but I come here to warn the perspective immigrants about the reality of Canada behind what they are told officially, I don't moan or groan in hope to get a sympathy job. Canada isn't the only country for the immigrants, and I can tell you that among the 3 majori immigrant accepting countries (USA, Canada, and Australia) life isn't so tougher for the educated ones elsewhere.

Funny thing is Immigration Canada doesn't target correct professions, instead they target the ones who are already over supply in the market for long. It is not hard to guess why they are intentionally doing such stupid thing over years. very simply, if they bring a plumber or a truck driver from India then how much money can he bring into Canada? They even can barely manage their plane fare. Instead, an engineer means at least 10, 000$ hard cash.

Canada can brag to the whole world that all of the country's janitors, pizza deliveries, cab drivers are of well educated university graduates! What Canada dares not tell though is that all the managers and above are illiterate, brainless, high school dropouts.

Let me quote one of your Members of Parliament (MP) Jim Karygiannis: 

"...the economic downturn is no excuse to lower immigration levels, because newcomers are still needed to "fill the void of what Canadians don't want to do."

Doesn't it clearly proof how Canada or the Canadian govt. evaluates or honors the educated immigrated? In fact it is a great honor to bring them to fill the positions what they don't want to do. Amazing testimony.


Let me quote another MP who before served as Minister of Citizenship and Immigration, Diane Finley...

"Our goal is to help people get back to work, and get back to work quickly in jobs that will last. We do not want to make it lucrative for them to stay home and get paid for it, not when we still have significant skill shortages in many parts of the country."

So Mr. India, Anj and scharlack, once again i am not bias about the Canada but Canada I would say no. Too cold as Anj said, your education is worth 0 ,you got 2 re qualify which takes time and money.You don't want to repeat your degree do you?There is going to be higher crime because Canada has labor shortages and Canadians won't do factory jobs so they bring more emigrants.Also young aboriginal people join gangs and get involved with drugs and crime so the blacks and whites.Most aboriginals Like in Saskatoon don't complete the high school so the only thing left to make good money is drugs and crime.With low education there is not a chance for good paid job and decent pay.

Also Canadians don't have kids so Canada need families with many children so they can work for the future retirements for older people.

These are not the word of mouth, if u Mr. India need more testimonial just find and watch the clips on Youtube under not canada, but as u have already decide it is fine, i myself will opt for Aus first if for any reason Godforbid i couldn't than Canada will be considered, but it will be the last resort.

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Jovi

lets not say things against the place.  weather yes is an isue with me atleast but for the rest, i wont agree totally with u, there are people, known to me, who are leading happy lives there. they got what they were worth and never looked back. everywhere u get mixed crowd, some who got good jobs, some who are still struggling and dont think its only in canada tht ppl are not getting what they want, its the same in australia as well.. it is a debatable topic.. so lets not really get into it. I am so off arguments these days.

anyway, to each his own, i respect your views.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Anj,

U r the most helpful for me on any assistance on this website  their is nothing debateable what i have written, but i do respect u most  this will be the last one on the said topic, what i have written are my thoughts and i just want to share these with the rest of the world, as i said i was totally confused to decide where to go Canada or Aus, this really mess me up :confused2: , but now i have clear my mind, life is full of love and i am not offending any one, might someone could get better views about any country before taking this bold decision will definetly help him. 

Now i am looking my way to Aus!, hope i could reach over there lane:

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi jovi

everyone has a freedom of speech and thoughts. But when we say few things, they actually are not taken in best spirit by few. I respect your views, as said previously. Canada might not be for u but it might be best suited fr some.

u will make it, i am sure.

wish u luck


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> U r the most helpful for me on any assistance on this website  their is nothing debateable what i have written, but i do respect u most  this will be the last one on the said topic, what i have written are my thoughts and i just want to share these with the rest of the world, as i said i was totally confused to decide where to go Canada or Aus, this really mess me up :confused2: , but now i have clear my mind, life is full of love and i am not offending any one, might someone could get better views about any country before taking this bold decision will definetly help him.
> 
> ...


Hey Jovi.. 
How old are you... God.. you write like those writers (Old ones with beard and round glasses) jokes apart.. Start preparing your ACS.. and you need any help pm me ....

Good Luck buddy..


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Mr. India,

Thanks for your complimants!  lukily i do have beard but thanks to God not need any glasses.

You all guys are great, willingly helps others, i must say this is a great to have peoples like u, anj and others on this website. Definetly i will ask for your help, while today i have contacted Mr. Peter Chiam for his assitance and he is positive about my case, but i am really worried about upcoming MODL, but as Anj said who knows what will be surprise or upset in it, lets hope for the best.

Can u tell me how is your ACS is going, i mean the Accessor stage, did he/she contacted u or your employer, and how much time this take to complete, i think this is the last stage of ACS before finilizing.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

jovi lets take australia discussions to australia forum so tht ppl can benefit from it as well.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

opps! i forget i am in Canadian forum, so my mistake, should i start new thread, by the way u always alert on my posts! this is amazing


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

jovi said:


> opps! i forget i am in Canadian forum, so my mistake, should i start new thread, by the way u always alert on my posts! this is amazing


I know I am probably stirring a hornets nest here but after knowing all that you do from your research and analysis, if you STILL have Canada on your list, then things are probably really really bad (much worse than Canada) in your own country and you coming here would still make you better off. If it wont, then you wouldnt be making a smart choice, right? 



Good Luck to you and I hope Australia or the US work out for you and i mean it.

Cheers.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Guys,

Thanks for sharing your views here.. I started this thread seeking information on Canadian immigration, process, fees , time line and documents required for immigration. I think most of my questions are answered already on cic website. 

Thanks again for sharing information.

Regards,


----------



## lululimey (Mar 20, 2009)

From experience and to save you a lot of stress and possible disappointment-
please - if you can- OBTAIN A FIRM JOB OFFER IN WRITING from a Canadian employer BEFORE you leave your home country. This is so important.
Bear in mind that Canada had a lot of very bright unemployed people. 

Why not visit Canada first and assess how you find it - the first year can be very tough- it was for us and we both had good jobs.
It is a great country but test the water before you jump in or even try it for one year only.

good luck 
LL


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

This is an "on the fly" update -

My wife is in Canada (Toronto) for less than 1 week and she has arranged a couple of job interviews. 

She works on IT.

We can't be sure that she will get any jobs this week/month/year, but we can see that there is still opportunities for IT professionals out there.

Cheers


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Hope this works out well!
What kind of "IT" is your wife? What kind of job is she looking for?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

EVHB said:


> Hope this works out well!
> What kind of "IT" is your wife? What kind of job is she looking for?


Thanks for your words.

She is works with Windows server administration.

Cheers!


----------

